# Wasting disease?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I noticed one of my tiger barbs looking strange. It's belly had gotten super thin and his spine looks a little bent. He also had a red and sort of swollen anus. All the research I've done points to wasting disease. I euthanized him and no other fish in his tank show symptoms of anything. What do you guys think. This is the best picture I could get of him. He just looked sickly.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks alittle like my swords did.I really think they had columnaris.Columnaris is not always fuzzy patches.What symptoms are noticable from the internal form of columnaris is tough to say?
I think you did the right thing euthanising.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you did the right thing, but not likely that you have kept it from getting to another fish. I am convinced that it is my well water that causes this problem for me, but only my livebearers seem to be affected, mostly Gups and Platys. Swordtails seem somewhat immune to it.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Contact "Inkmker" He will have some info probably

Have a blessed day


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you noticed any "worm" like things or stringy white poop hanging from it's anus then you would be wise to contact inkmaker as vreugy said.Those symtoms along with its general condition would indicate camalanus which is as nasty and deadly(tank wipe out) as any of the other serious issues.
If no to the worms and stringy poop then I would treat the tank with PP.I'm using the pp almost like a maintenance tool now on certain tanks.It really seems the more I read about PP the more it is indicated in some form for most treatable issues.It actually has some benefits to it also(not just treating with meds because...) in that it removes disolved organics and can encourage fish growth.
If you saw or see white stringy poop or a red worm hanging from fishes vent then you want levamisole which Charles (inkmaker) has and ships quickly(he's in St.Louis).
I could still be all wrong with my swords(they are all doing well) but I think they columnaris and looked alot like your Tiger.I only treated them with PP(no real meds or antibiotics at all).Only 1 or two would be ill at a time in a 40B with 25+.In the course of a month I lost like 5-8,but it never looked like an outbreak or the whole tank was ill .Just 1 or 2 at a time?


----------

